# Tank suggestion



## unclegeorge (20/11/17)

Heya. I’ve got a Vaporesso Tarot Nano and I’m looking for a new tank. 

Something with easily accessible stock coils and that I can vape between 30W - 40W so the built in battery of the mod doesn’t drain within an hour. 
I prefer solid flavor instead of pushing clouds. 

Any suggestions? There’s so many tanks on the market it’s a bit overwhelming for someone who isn’t the most knowledgeable about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (20/11/17)

@unclegeorge 

smok big baby beast or uwell crown 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (21/11/17)

Hi @unclegeorge 
Im looking to buy a smok procolour, which comes with the big baby beast tank. I don't use subohm tanks atm though, so would you be interested in doing a group buy with me, where I'll take the mod and you take the tank?

Kind Regards
Waseem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## unclegeorge (21/11/17)

Hey @Seemo.wm 

What would that cost and where are you situated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (21/11/17)

@unclegeorge, I've been vaping for a few years and i only use stock coil tanks. I've tried just about everything and imo the Uwell Crown 3 mini is a clear cut above everything else for flavor. Second would be the Crown 1 mini, and third would be the full sized Crown 1.

The Smok and Aspire tanks would follow that.

One thing to consider is that with the Crown 3 mini the lowest wattage you'll get peak flavor at is 55w - 65w with the 0.4 ohm kanthal coil.

Same wattage for the full sized Crown 1 with the 0.5 ohm SS coil.

On the Crown 1 mini with 0.5 ohm SS coil flavor peaks between 45w - 55w.

Also a major pro with the Crown tanks is that the coils are slightly less expensive yet they last at least twice as long as the Smok coils.

A con with the Crown mini tanks is that the 1 is 2ml and the 3 is almost 2.5ml.

I've been meaning to do a full review but just haven't had the time. If you're interested in more detailed information then PM me and I'll give you my number so I can explain further.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

